# Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum



## shimanocarp (30. August 2007)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich lese im Moment für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel über Karpfenzubereitung und Schuppen entfernen in diesem Forum (speziel auf der Karpfenseite). Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, ob das die Minderheit ist, oder ob ich mich hier fehl am Platze befinde! Ich hoffe doch nicht, das es hier Angler im Forum gibt, die sich hier Informationen übers Boilieangeln einholen um dann effektiv mehr Karpfen für die Küche zu fangen. Denn ich geh doch mal davon aus, dass jeder Carphunter der mit Boilies fischt auch seine Fische wieder zurücksetzt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
MfG
shimanocarp


----------



## bennie (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Minderheit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hmmmm..lecker Karpfen


----------



## Justhon (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich lese im Moment für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel über Karpfenzubereitung und Schuppen entfernen in diesem Forum (speziel auf der Karpfenseite). Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, ob das die Minderheit ist, oder ob ich mich hier fehl am Platze befinde! Ich hoffe doch nicht, das es hier Angler im Forum gibt, die sich hier Informationen übers Boilieangeln einholen um dann effektiv mehr Karpfen für die Küche zu fangen. Denn ich geh doch mal davon aus, dass jeder Carphunter der mit Boilies fischt auch seine Fische wieder zurücksetzt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> MfG
> shimanocarp



Ich sag jetzt mal was als nicht-Karpfenangler was dazu.


Wieso sollte man gerade mit der Boiliemethode Fische zurücksetzen?

Wenn ich als (Karpfen-)Angler zum Fisch (den ich auch essen will) kommen wil , dann angel ich mit der Methode  die am fängigsten ist bzw die am meisten Spaß macht.
Dann hats doch nichts mit der Methode zu tun, mit der ich angele!


Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Schon wieder eine C+R Hetze.
Manche können es einfach nicht lassen....#q


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

also ich hole mir hier still und heimlich info´s....um dann unmengen karpfen zu angeln....und ich fress sie alle auf....und die schønen boilies auch....:q:q:q


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

wer keinen fisch isst sollte die fische auch in ruhe lassen!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schlimm ist einen maßigen Karpfen zu entnehmen. #d


----------



## bennie (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

maßig klar, groß ..... naja..... wers mag .....


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



bennie schrieb:


> maßig klar, groß ..... naja..... wers mag .....


 
So lang der Fisch *sinnvoll* verwertet wird, find ich es vollkommen ok.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> wer keinen fisch isst sollte die fische auch in ruhe lassen!


 
Bist Du das auf Deinem Profil Bild ?:q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hi,


> Denn ich geh doch mal davon aus, dass jeder Carphunter der mit Boilies fischt auch seine Fische wieder zurücksetzt.


Aaahaa! Nur wenn ich einen  Karpfen auf Mais  , Wurm ,Teig , Frolic , Käse , Bifi , Blumen oder , oder o........ fange bin ich berechtigt diesen zum Essen mitzunehmen....... Den kannt ich noch nicht. Mal was neues.



> Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, ob das die Minderheit ist, oder ob ich mich hier fehl am Platze befinde!


Hier würde ich mich über eine genauere Erklärung freuen , bevor ich dazu was sagen kann. Denn so aus dem Bauch heraus könnt meine Antwort etwas heftik ausfallen.


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schlimm ist einen maßigen Karpfen zu entnehmen. #d




die boilie´s tobi:m


----------



## bennie (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ach das wird eine sinnlose Diskussion. Eigentlich darf man sowas garnicht fragen!


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Bist Du das auf Deinem Profil Bild ?:q




 das war eine einmalige Aktion fürs Forum hier:q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine C+R Hetze.


 
Ach warum denn? Ich geh mal davon aus das diese Sachem dem TE wirklich ernsthaft beschäftigt. Mal sehen was weiter von ihm so kommt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



bennie schrieb:


> Ach das wird eine sinnlose Diskussion. Eigentlich darf man sowas garnicht fragen!


Auf solche Schwachsinnsfragen sollte man wirklich verzichten.

Es sei den man ist auf Stunk machen aus...


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> das war eine einmalige Aktion fürs Forum hier:q




um dann scheinheilig karpfen, die illegal mit boilies gefangen wurden, zu entnehmen:q:q:q....


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

... wird bestimmt noch interessant hier ... ich hole schon mal Knabberkram und ein Sixpack ...


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



> Ach das wird eine sinnlose Diskussion


Das liegt doch an uns allein ob es sinnlos wird.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ach warum denn? Ich geh mal davon aus das diese Sachem dem TE wirklich ernsthaft beschäftigt. .


 
Und was hat das damit zu tun, worauf die Karpen gefangen wurden?


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



andre23 schrieb:


> um dann scheinheilig karpfen, die illegal mit boilies gefangen wurden, zu entnehmen:q:q:q....



 ich fang meine Karpfen mit Tauwurm!  und Boilies sind bei uns auch nicht verboten und werden es auch nie sein!:q:q:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hab mal ne Frage ich hab hier in meiner Badewanne nen 30pfd. Karpfen von heute morgen liegen..Wie nehme ich diesen am besten aus???

Und wie soll ich ihn zubereiten..dachte evt. mit Boillies füllen und ab in den Ofen..

Habt ihr Tipps

Danke schon mal im Voraus....

mfg Flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wird bestimmt noch interessant hier ... ich hole schon mal Knabberkram und ein Sixpack ...


 
Also entweder hier haben sich gleich wieder alle in der wolle, oder das wird die Fortsetzung von Katja´s Tröt...:q


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Oh es gibt ein Unterhaltungsprogramm im AB! |krach:
Ich freu mich schon auf die Show!:q:q:q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hi Tommi , 

Ich meinte eher die Geschichte mit dem: "*Fehl am Platze sein"*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich ihn zubereiten..dachte evt. mit Boillies füllen und ab in den Ofen..


Hört sich gut an....:q


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Also entweder hier haben sich gleich wieder alle in der wolle, oder das wird die Fortsetzung von Katja´s Tröt...:q


 

... ich bin für das zweite ...  :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Habt ihr Tipps zu Sorte..???

lol..hab gehört selbst gerollte sollen am besten sein...


----------



## Stefan6 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wird bestimmt noch interessant hier ... ich hole schon mal Knabberkram und ein Sixpack ...


Genau und dazu gehört frischer Fisch auf den Tisch :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Tommi ,
> 
> Ich meinte eher die Geschichte mit dem: "*Fehl am Platze sein"*


 
Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber jetzt habe ich es verstanden...#v


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Leute dieses C+r und C+c ist echt heftig hier immer diese Meckereien ich bin noch nicht lange hier aber das merkt man sofort!

mfg MArvin


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage ich hab hier in meiner Badewanne nen 30pfd. Karpfen von heute morgen liegen..Wie nehme ich diesen am besten aus???
> 
> Und wie soll ich ihn zubereiten..dachte evt. mit Boillies füllen und ab in den Ofen..
> 
> ...


 

... wieso füllen? |kopfkrat ... der ist doch schon gefüllt ... :m


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Was soll das den immer?


----------



## bennie (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das liegt doch an uns allein ob es sinnlos wird.



Da kann man nicht aufn Nenner kommen. Bitte nicht von schon wieder sone sinnlose Bekehrungsdiskussion.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wird bestimmt noch interessant hier ... ich hole schon mal Knabberkram und ein Sixpack ...


Das Torpedo-Mobil ist auch schon wieder da.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Dieses unwichtigen Dinge werden hier innerhalb von 5min auf 10 Seiten besprochen aber wichtige andere Dinge im Forum bleiben aus!!!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich bin für das zweite ...  :m


 
Ich tendiere auch mehr dazu...:q

Obwohl es mich immer ziemlich aufregt, wenn jemand versucht anderen seine Meinung aufzuzwingen..


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Dieses unwichtigen Dinge werden hier innerhalb von 5min auf 10 Seiten besprochen aber wichtige andere Dinge im Forum bleiben aus!!!
> 
> mfg Marvin




wieso soll sowas unwichtig sein???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was soll das den immer?


 
Eine sehr gute Frage.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Dieses unwichtigen Dinge werden hier innerhalb von 5min auf 10 Seiten besprochen aber wichtige andere Dinge im Forum bleiben aus!!!
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Ich finde es wichtig wie ich meinen Karpfen ausnehmen und zubereiten soll..Meint ihr ich kann da mit der Kettensäge ran oder wird das nur Sauerrei:q


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was soll das den immer?


 


Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Frage.....


 

... und, werden wir die Antwort je erfahren? #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich finde es wichtig wie ich meinen Karpfen ausnehmen und zubereiten soll..Meint ihr ich kann da mit der Kettensäge ran oder wird das nur Sauerrei:q


 
Versuch mal ne Flex....:q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



> Bitte nicht von schon wieder sone sinnlose Bekehrungsdiskussion.


Davon hab hier noch nichts gelesen. Nur das Sachlichkeit fehlt.......Dafür um so mehr blah blah.


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich finde es wichtig wie ich meinen Karpfen ausnehmen und zubereiten soll..Meint ihr ich kann da mit der Kettensäge ran oder wird das nur Sauerrei:q



Kettensäge geht auch aber probiers auch mal mit einer Hacke!


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ..hab gehört selbst gerollte sollen am besten sein...


 
Glaube ich auch. Fertigjoints gibt es nur in Holland:q


----------



## mauser (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

*Ihr müsst doch ziemliche langeweile haben, um soetwas breitzuklopfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c*


----------



## goepfi74 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

hallo flo


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/229426


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Aha, *hier* tanzt also heute der Bär.
Dann geh`ich mal schnell einen Salat machen.
Bin gleich wieder da... :vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

@ Basshunter,
doch das ist unwichtig und zwar sehr nur weil einer wieder mit einer Bemerkung anfäng bezw. Thema wird hier wieder ironisch rumgemeckert und für was?Nix,den morgen gehts eh weiter =(!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hallo goepfi...

ich glaube ich realese ihn besser..er wurde ja mit Boillie gefangen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/229426


 
Geiles Video, aber werden die jetzt auch released?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> @ Basshunter,
> doch das ist unwichtig und zwar sehr nur weil einer wieder mit einer Bemerkung anfäng bezw. Thema wird hier wieder ironisch rumgemeckert und für was?Nix,den morgen gehts eh weiter =(!
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Hört gut zu was der Ab-Papa sagt:q#6


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hallo goepfi...
> 
> ich glaube ich realese ihn besser..er wurde ja mit Boillie gefangen


 

... kannst ihn ja auch an die Wildschweine verfüttern ...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

AB Papa klärt mich mal auf?Bin noch nicht lange dabei 

marvin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> wird hier wieder ironisch rumgemeckert


 
Du wirst den Grund dafür noch erkennen..:m|uhoh:
Auch wenn das jetzt etwas schwer verständlich ist...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> AB Papa klärt mich mal auf?Bin noch nicht lange dabei
> 
> marvin


 
Lesen kann ich auch|bigeyes:q


----------



## Fabi1992 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ich vertrete bganz klar catch and release


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Lesen kann ich auch|bigeyes:q



Vielleicht bin ich ja zu dumm aba AB Papa?? |uhoh: :q:q


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Geiles Video, aber werden die jetzt auch released?



nein die werden mit bier vollgestopft und gegrillt!


----------



## Mendener (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*







  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin auch daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jetzt gibt es erstmal ne Runde Bieeeeeeeer für alle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Leute, lasst die C&R- Disskusionen.
Bringt nix. |krach:
Kriegt man sich nur inne Wolle mit.


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Fabi1992 schrieb:


> Ich vertrete bganz klar catch and release


 
und ich quetsch die Liese:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....


 
Aufklärmodus an:

Jedesmal, wenn jemand meinte über C&R diskutieren zu müssen, haben sich alle mächtig in die Wolle gekriegt, es hagelte jede Menge Verwarnungen und das Thema wurde geschlossen.

Deswegen blocken die meisten hier solche Themen im Vorfeld gleich ab.


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Leute, lasst die C&R- Disskusionen.
> Bringt nix. |krach:
> Kriegt man sich nur inne Wolle mit.




#6#6#6#6#6#6 stimmt was anders kommt nit bei raus


----------



## Ammersee-angler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Chillen Leute, des ist doch eh nur wieder so ein überflüssiger Thread bei dem das eigntliche Thema.Anglen. in den Schatten gerückt wird.


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aufklärmodus an:
> 
> Jedesmal, wenn jemand meinte über C&R diskutieren zu müssen, haben sich alle mächtig in die Wolle gekriegt, es hagelte jede Menge Verwarnungen und das Thema wurde geschlossen.
> 
> Deswegen blocken die meisten hier solche Themen im Vorfeld gleich ab.


 
Es gibt keine Ideallösung, es gibt nur verschiedene Meinungen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ideallösung, es gibt nur verschiedene Meinungen...


 
so siehts aus....#6


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

wenn die gaballte fachkompetenz schon vor ort ist...|wavey:...

ich hab da auch noch ´ne frage...ist mir auch etwas penlich:m...mein 48 pfuender hatte nix im magen...lag es evt. an der laichzeit...ich habe ihn beim blinkern am after erwischt???...


....wer hat æhnliche erfahrungen gemacht...und geschmeckt hat er auch nicht#d:q:q:q


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ideallösung, es gibt nur verschiedene Meinungen...


 

... stimmt, soll nun die Muschi rasiert werden bevor sie auf den Grill kommt oder nicht?


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... stimmt, soll nun die Muschi rasiert werden bevor sie auf den Grill kommt oder nicht?


 
Genau!
Jemand vielleicht Salat?
Könnt`jetzt ein kühles blondes vertragen!!


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



andre23 schrieb:


> wenn die gaballte fachkompetenz schon vor ort ist...|wavey:...
> 
> ich hab da auch noch ´ne frage...ist mir auch etwas penlich:m...mein 48 pfuender hatte nix im magen...lag es evt. an der laichzeit...ich habe ihn beim blinkern am after erwischt???...
> 
> ...


 

Die mit dem A...h beißen schmecken nicht; das stimmt!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Man kann die Muschi rasieren, muss es aber nicht.
Wenn man Zeit hat kann man die Haare abbrennen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



andre23 schrieb:


> wenn die gaballte fachkompetenz schon vor ort ist...|wavey:...


 
Schön, das Du auch wieder da bist, hast Du mir mir wieder dänisches Eis mitgebracht?:q


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Genau!
> *Jemand vielleicht Salat?*
> Könnt`jetzt ein kühles blondes vertragen!!


 

... mit oder ohne Nacktschnecken?


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Schön, das Du auch wieder da bist, hast Du mir mir wieder dänisches Eis mitgebracht?:q




ich will mal nicht so sein....frei-eis fuer alle....:m


----------



## Anglerfreak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... stimmt, soll nun die Muschi rasiert werden bevor sie auf den Grill kommt oder nicht?


in bin für haarspray und nem feuerzeug! :vik: funzt prima ;-)
mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



andre23 schrieb:


> ich will mal nicht so sein....frei-eis fuer alle....:m


|laola:


----------



## Mendener (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... mit oder ohne Nacktschnecken?




Natürlich OHNE!!! Die müssen wieder schön ins Gras gesetzt werden :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ich spackel mich mit Catch  & Release nicht mehr ab. Ich geh gar nicht mehr selber angeln.
Die ganzen Deutschrussen die bei uns im Lager arbeiten, müssen ihren gerissenen Fisch bei mir abgeben, sonst schmeiss ich die einfach raus. Das läuft gut.


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... mit oder ohne Nacktschnecken?


 
Nur nackte! Alles andere ist langweilig... :m


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Schade das es nicht mal versucht wurde ernsthaft auf das Ursprungsthema einzugehen. Zumal es nicht um eine Lösung ging sondern um Meinungen.Ganz schön flach was daraus geworden ist.

n8.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hallo habe schnell mal eine sehr wichtige Frage an euch auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört!

Die Alivio BX Speciem 3,66m 3lb´s ist doch eine normale Karpfenrute oder?Weil in der beschreibung steht das Spod und Markerruten in die neue Familie der Alivio Serie genommen wurden!??

mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

lol....


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

... so Leute, ich muß auf Tauchstation, morgen gehts wieder früh raus ...

... sorgt aber bitte da für, daß ich morgen Früh was zu lesen habe ...  :m

... gn8 @ all ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

25 User..Super Sache


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Nacht Axel


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hallo habe schnell mal eine sehr wichtige Frage an euch auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört!
> 
> Die Alivio BX Speciem 3,66m 3lb´s ist doch eine normale Karpfenrute oder?Weil in der beschreibung steht das Spod und Markerruten in die neue Familie der Alivio Serie genommen wurden!??
> 
> mfg Marvin



Wirklich wichtig :q:q


----------



## Anglerfreak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

26 User ! ! ! Kommt Leute, da geht noch was ! ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

lol...


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht mal versucht wurde ernsthaft auf das Ursprungsthema einzugehen. Zumal es nicht um eine Lösung ging sondern um Meinungen.Ganz schön flach was daraus geworden ist.
> 
> n8.


 
Vergiss es einfach! Schau mal nach bei den Themen, vor denen ein digges Schloss klemmt. Da kannst Du nachlesen, wie konstruktiv sich c+ r Themen entwickeln. Bringt nix!

In diesem Sinne: catch and röst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Nacht..ihr..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



sundeule schrieb:


> Vergiss es einfach! Schau mal nach bei den Themen, vor denen ein digges Schloss klemmt. Da kannst Du nachlesen, wie konstruktiv sich c+ r Themen entwickeln. Bringt nix!


 
Mein reden....#6


----------



## BASS HUNTER (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

so ich sag auch gute Nacht

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Meine Rute Leute bitttteeee.......


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hallo habe schnell mal eine sehr wichtige Frage an euch auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört!
> 
> Die Alivio BX Speciem 3,66m 3lb´s ist doch eine normale Karpfenrute oder?Weil in der beschreibung steht das Spod und Markerruten in die neue Familie der Alivio Serie genommen wurden!??
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Nu komm mal nich vom Thema ab. :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ich gehe prinzipiell nur auf Fische angeln die ich auch essen möchte das schließt Karpfen definitiv mit ein. Und natürlich hole ich mir dafür auch hier infos warum auch nicht? Ein Karpfen hat nicht mehr Recht am Leben zu bleiben als eine Forelle oder ein Zander.|gr:

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon einige Karpfen entnommen und zubereitet wobei ich das ultimative Rezept noch nicht gefunden habe aber das kommt noch und dann gehts auch wieder öfter auf Karpfen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Oh nein ehrlich ist mir wichtig stehe schon am Internet und möchte mir diese Rute kaufen...
ist das ne normale Carpa Rute und taugt die was zum Anfang??

mfg Marvin


----------



## Anglerfreak (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Echt ey! grad wo's so lustig ist. Naja, ich werd auch mal eine gute Nacht wünschen. 
mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Ps:Schon dumm das man nur alle 20sec. einen Text schreiben kann oder sonst würd´s bestimmt noch besser abgehen ^^!
Mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Was ist mit meiner Rute bitte sagt mir doch nur ob die,

Shimano Alivio BX Speciem eine Karpfenrute oder ein Spod&Makerrute ist??
Taugt diese Rute was?


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Die Rute ist ganz toll!


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was ist mit meiner Rute bitte sagt mir doch nur ob die,
> 
> Shimano Alivio BX Speciem eine Karpfenrute oder ein Spod&Makerrute ist??
> Taugt diese Rute was?


 
Herrjeh, Du bist aber hartneckig!
Also ich kenne diese Rute nicht. Vielleicht machst Du einen eigenen thread auf mit Deiner Frage. Möglicherweise melden sich dann die richtigen Freaks. Oder schau auf der SHIMANO-Hp nach...


----------



## andre23 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Herrjeh, Du bist aber hartneckig!
> Also ich kenne diese Rute nicht. Vielleicht machst Du einen eigenen thread auf mit Deiner Frage. Möglicherweise melden sich dann die richtigen Freaks. Oder schau auf der SHIMANO-Hp nach...




da will nur jemand so schnell wie møglich karpfen essen:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Auf der Shimano HP stehen nur Lügen.
Frag lieber bei Askari. Die sind kompetent und ehrlich.


----------



## Mendener (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf der Shimano HP stehen nur Lügen.
> Frag lieber bei Askari. Die sind kompetent und ehrlich.




*LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL*


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf der Shimano HP stehen nur Lügen.
> Frag lieber bei Askari. Die sind kompetent und ehrlich.





Sag mal Pikepauly, was´n mit Dir heute Abend los? Du übertriffst Dich ja förmlich selbst... :q#6  Der mit Deinen Angestellten war schon gut, aber mit Askari toppst Du den ja noch... #6


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Komme gerade vom Räuchern:l Haben die Rückenfilets eines 20 Pfünder Wildkarpfens gemacht - mehr ging leider nicht in den Ofen

Sehr lecker, da das Fleisch des "Mainkarpfens" erstaunlich mager war#g


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Die Wildkarpfen schmecken am Besten gegen Ende Mai..in derLaichzeit ist das Fleisch so schön zart..würde vorher drei Wochen lang massiv mit Erdbeerboilies anfüttern das gibt ein tolles Aroma.


----------



## Pescador (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Also, ich geh`eigentlich nie gezielt auf Karpfen. Es ist aber schon (mehrmals!) vorgekommen daß Karpfen auf meine Wobbler und Spinner beissen. Und die kommen natürlich auch bei uns in die Backröhre.
Wo kämen wir da denn sonst hin ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Die Wildkarpfen schmecken am Besten gegen Ende Mai..in derLaichzeit ist das Fleisch so schön zart..würde vorher drei Wochen lang massiv mit Erdbeerboilies anfüttern das gibt ein tolles Aroma.



Danke für den Tip!! Werde es in der nächsten Saison gleich mal ausprobieren - die Karpfen haben ja bei uns nur nach dem Herbstbesatz im Oktober Schonzeit - während der Laichzeit kann man sie beangeln und sie beißen auch auf den warmen Sandbänken im Frühjahr wie toll - da sollten sie eigentlich nach dem Winter noch magerer sein. Werde dann gleich die ersten großen wieder in die Räucherung legen, allerdings kann man die labrigen Bauchlappen vergessen - die fliegen gleich auf den Müll:v


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Eigentlichg esse ich auch nur die Bäckchen der Rest kommt direkt wieder in den Teich, je nach Größe brauche ich für eine Mahlzeit dann so 5-10 Karpfen um die 30 Pfund.


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Eigentlichg esse ich auch nur die Bäckchen der Rest kommt direkt wieder in den Teich, je nach Größe brauche ich für eine Mahlzeit dann so 5-10 Karpfen um die 30 Pfund.



Das könnte ich auch mal probieren, um die 10 Großkarpfen sind bei uns in der Laichzeit normal, nur würde ich sie alle Abschlagen, die Backen entnehmen und die ekligen Reste meinem Nachbarn zur Wildschweinfütterung mitgeben.


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Falls du nicht genug in der Laichzeit erwischst kannst du auch direkt den Karpfenlaich in Essig/Öl einlegen und aufs Brot streichen. Gleiches gilt für die Brut bis zu einer gewissen Größe.


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Falls du nicht genug in der Laichzeit erwischst kannst du auch direkt den Karpfenlaich in Essig/Öl einlegen und aufs Brot streichen. Gleiches gilt für die Brut bis zu einer gewissen Größe.





Sagt mal, Leute... Meint Ihr nicht, daß es jetzt langsam mal genug ist? Müßt Ihr Euch denn so über diesen Thread bzw. die C&R Gemende lustig machen?  #d#d#d


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Wie serviert man denn eigentlich einen so großen Fisch? Kriegt der auch nen Apfel ins Maul gesteckt? Oder so kleine weiße Papierhäubchen über die Flossen? 

:q:q:q


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*

Hier sollten einige Leute mal langsam einen Gang runter schalten! 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler im Karpfenforum*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Hie sollten einige Leute mal langsam einen Gang runter schalten!
> Gruss Knurri!




Seh ich ganz genau so... :q


----------

